# Programmer en C++



## kom5 (16 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Voila je suis récent acquéreur d'un MacBook Pro et j'apprend a programmer en C.
En cours on m'apprend a programmer avec "gedit" et "gcc" sous linux.
J'aimerai savoir si il est possible d'avoir ces applis sur mon Mac.
Ainsi qu'un logiciel sur Win$ qui est Cisco packet tracer qui est un logiciel très important pour mes études, et la aussi je ne trouve pas de réponses qui m'aident sur le net.



D'avance merci.


----------



## DarkMoineau (16 Novembre 2010)

Cisco Packet Tracer n'existe pas sur Mac, mais sinon les Mac sont fournis avec Xcode si tu souhaites programmer.


----------



## kom5 (16 Novembre 2010)

Merci, mais sinon tu sais comment faire pour cisco ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h36 ----------

Et surtout est ce que gcc existe sur mac si oui aurais tu des liens pour le dl ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (16 Novembre 2010)

Virtualisation. Tu passes par Linux.

Edit:

Et pour GCC: http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/726/mac-os-x-install-gcc-compiler/


----------



## kom5 (16 Novembre 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Virtualisation. Tu passes par Linux.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Et pour GCC: http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/726/mac-os-x-install-gcc-compiler/



J'y suis déjà aller car j'ai effectué des recherche sur le net mais ca ne m'a pas beaucoup aider j'ai installer xcode et après je ne comprend pas ce qu'il faut faire ...


----------



## Larme (16 Novembre 2010)

Un ami m'a dit que CrossOver permet d'utiliser ce Packet Tracer


----------



## kom5 (16 Novembre 2010)

Moi je télécharge en ce moment le logiciel parallèle qui est une VM ... 
Je vais test avec uvuntu en VM


----------



## DarkMoineau (19 Novembre 2010)

packet Tracer marche avec Play On Mac


----------



## kom5 (19 Novembre 2010)

Aurais tu les liens stp ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (20 Novembre 2010)

Packet Tracer pour l'avoir il faut avoir accès au Site Cisco Networking Academy.

Play On Mac, il suffit de passer par Google ou le topic Play On Mac présent sur MacGé.


----------

